# Bubbles from gills?



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,
New to keeping bettas, and i was just wondering whether any one else had noticed occasional bubbles coming from gills?

Usually just after he takes a gulp of air.... a little bubble pops out from a gill.

would be very grateful to anyone who could help!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

slipper mouth said:


> Hello,
> New to keeping bettas, and i was just wondering whether any one else had noticed occasional bubbles coming from gills?
> 
> Usually just after he takes a gulp of air.... a little bubble pops out from a gill.
> ...


mine did that, i think it is fine, but would also like to know if this is a sign of illness.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't think it's a sign of any illness. In bettas, thier labyrinth organ (which lets them take air from the atmosphere) and thier lungs work together to get oxygen into thier blood. I'd assume they take big gulps of air and some doesn't get used, needing to be expelled. 

My bettas, all of them I think, do this on occasion. It worried me at first, but now I just consider it a betta "burp." Sometimes regular fish do it too.


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

cool, thanks for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

bethyMT said:


> I don't think it's a sign of any illness. In bettas, thier labyrinth organ (which lets them take air from the atmosphere) and thier lungs work together to get oxygen into thier blood. I'd assume they take big gulps of air and some doesn't get used, needing to be expelled.
> 
> My bettas, all of them I think, do this on occasion. It worried me at first, but now I just consider it a betta "burp." Sometimes regular fish do it too.


thanks.


----------



## kevinbacon (Sep 6, 2012)

Are his gills inflamed or red at all? My fish has a bad gill that is really scarred from his time in the petstore cup ( his gill flap doesn't fully close on this side and it is really red in comparison to his other gill)... this is the gill he has bubbles come out of.

It doesn't seem to decrease his quality of life, tho. I just have to keep up on his water changes because when my levels get too high his symptoms get worse and seem to bother him. All in all, with a little TLC your fish will be just fine. It seems to be a fairly frequent issue with this type of fish and how they are kept before we purchase them.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What size of tank is he in and how often and how much do you do for water changes? Here is a link for water changes be sure and do follow it in case ammonia in his water is causing this to happen not sure it can but I have read it could when someone else was having this issue with their fish.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758&highlight=water+change+thread


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a girl like that  she was fine in special conditions but I pushed get too hard to be "normal" and she died. Felt really terrible I didn't notice the other girls weren't letting her eat. She was fine other that that though but she ate separately from the others and needed crushed food cuz her mouth was small but I considered both problems deformities. I would try aq salts to make sure it's not an infection of they arts swollen or stuck open or red


----------

